# Any Thoughts on Inexpensive Bookshelf and Center Speakers?



## Biscuit97 (Jan 20, 2012)

I have been looking at the Polk Audio Monitor 30 & 40 along with the CS2 Center Channel. I've also checked out the Pioneer BS21 speakers along with the Pioneer SP-C21 Center Channel. Any thoughts on these speakers or other comparably priced speakers?

The idea I have is to get a center and two bookshelf's and use some existing speakers (small pioneers) for back surrounds until I move and have more space. I would then transition the two new bookshelf's to back surrounds and get some new front speakers. Thoughts?


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

IMO:
- Buy a good pair of bookshelf speakers w/o a center speaker. That way, you won't be restricted to matching new bookshelf speakers to an existing center speaker when you get around to replacing them.
- Buy a sub to go with the bookshelf speakers. They'll need one to handle all the lower frequencies.

The Monitor 30s look like nice little units for the money.


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

Buy 3 _IDENTICAL_ speakers for the front speakers - and definitely not a horizontal mounted D'Appolito/MTM configured speaker laid on its side for the center!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would check out Newegg and see if they might have any of the Icon Series W14's for $199 a pair. The MSRP is $599 and they are quite nice Speakers. If not them, I am also a huge fan of the SP Series.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Biscuit97 (Jan 20, 2012)

JJ, Newegg has a pair of those SP -21 speakers for $50 and the SP C21 for $50 right now. That's what drew my attention to them in the first place.

I've seen those Klipsch for $199, not sure if they are still priced like that. The matching center for those is $250 right now (msrp $500). 

Thanks.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The Icons are still there. Also for anyone looking for a Bedroom HT or to stop a friend from buying Bose, the Martin Logan MLT-2 is being practically given away for $299. ($999 MSRP) Also, the Martin Logan Motion 10 is available for $340 a pair and retail for $800. I hope someone purchased a Klipsch Reference RW-12d for as low as $299 and then $319 as it is now $500 there. I mentioned that Subwoofer countless times over the past few weeks. It retails for $1000.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

